# Schwab Halts Trading Of Russian Securities. Any Other Brokerages Doing So?



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)

This message was on Schwab's home page. I wonder if any other brokerages are following suit? 


 "Due to liquidity issues stemming from regulatory trading halts and restrictions placed by Schwab's clearing agents on Russian securities, including those not directly named by recent government sanctions, *neither buy nor sell orders on Russian securities are able to be accepted at this time*. Additionally, restrictions on Russian securities may impact mutual fund and ETF trading and settlement. This is a rapidly evolving situation and Schwab will continue to provide updates here as developments occur."


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 7, 2022)

Russia is having the financial squeeze put on them in parts of the world. But is it going to be enough to wreck their economy, !?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 16, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Russia is having the financial squeeze put on them in parts of the world. But is it going to be enough to wreck their economy, !?


We'll have to wait and see. Putin is acting like it is not but I bet the working class people don't agree.


----------

